# William Cowper's Olney Hymns



## turmeric (Oct 2, 2006)

*William Cowper\'s Olney Hymns*

Find them online  here.

I know, I know, not in church!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 3, 2006)

This is one of my favorite lines:



> Judge not the Lord by feeble sense,
> But trust Him for His grace;
> Behind a frowning providence
> He hides a smiling face.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> This is one of my favorite lines:
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto.


----------



## Brett McKinley (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the link. 

George Ella, in his excellent biog. on Cowper makes a good case that often Cowper was more mature than Newton and somewhat opposite of what Mr. Blair wrote in the intro.

I just sang Sometimes a Light Surpises, Old Trinity #520 with great delight. Cowper knew God and bids us draw nigh.

Thanks for the reminder! 

PS: If you like Cowper's Hymns, you would love the Gadsby Hymnal.


----------



## Puddleglum (Oct 10, 2006)

My roommate has a book of Cowper poetry (including all of the Olney hymns, I think); it's one of my favorites. (And where the quote in my sig is from!)

Brett - I know this is pretty late, but welcome from another rainy-state resident!


----------

